# Damaged grey 'sticker' below windscreen



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all
I have a 2001 b510
The grey strip between windscreen and bonnet has been damaged by washing with TFR ( by local Mercedes garage, see post on Mercedes sub forum )
I was wondering if anyone had ever had this band replaced or repainted?
Any advice would be great
Can't upload a photo from my iPad but bigbazza has kindly offered to do it for me so photo to follow shortly
Thanks in advance
Kathy


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

A vinyl signmaker would be my first port of call one that fits letters and logos to commercial vehicles.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

KITTYKAMPER said:


> Hi all
> I have a 2001 b510
> The grey strip between windscreen and bonnet has been damaged by washing with TFR ( by local Mercedes garage, see post on Mercedes sub forum )
> I was wondering if anyone had ever had this band replaced or repainted?
> ...


An interesting website for info on TFR. Perhaps they would be able to help with a solution to your problem?
http://www.traffic-film-remover.co.uk/tfr-facts-and-faqs.html


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If its an older Hymer with Aluminum lower panels it will have etched the panels and it will not come off.
It was very careless off them as they should be experienced enough to know what would happen, if it was me i would want every mark rectifying .


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

KITTYKAMPER said:


> Hi all
> I have a 2001 b510
> The grey strip between windscreen and bonnet has been damaged by washing with TFR ( by local Mercedes garage, see post on Mercedes sub forum )
> I was wondering if anyone had ever had this band replaced or repainted?
> ...


I had a similar issue but for different reasons - I ended up having the windscreen removed and the whole of the front resprayed and new decals fitted. I did not replace the grey area prefering instead to leave it white. The cost was to have been £500 but the windscreen broke and a new one had to be fitted so with my share of the windscreen cost the total bill was £800 - I used a company called Commercial Colours.
Sorry if this scares you.
as a PS I was reading thro my insurance policy last nite to determine which countries I'm covered for and I noticed my insurance covers the van while in a garage for servicing!! perhaps yours covers you to!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Here's Kathy's (Kittycamper's) picture of the damaged sticker.

Other pictures are on the original thread.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow that was quick ! Thanks Paul


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever painted over this sticker? Do you think a body shop will be able to spray paint it ? Hoping it will be cheaper than Going to a commercial sign maker, also as van is going in to the body shop for the bumper anyway it could be done at the same time.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kathy,

I have what looks like a similar problem, we had our van washed while in Greece this year and I think they must have used TFR as well although luckily it only seems to have stained the front grey bit.

I have used Farecla G3 regular cutting paste followed by T Cut and will be finishing it off with a good quality polish. If you can't get Farecla then just try T Cut first. Its pretty hard work and hasn't got rid of it completely yet but not bad so far.

I shall be attacking it again tommorrow to see if I can get rid of the marks completely.

Worth a try and alot cheaper than the other options.

Pete


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Peejay

Is that grey part the same vinyl sticker on your van?
Mine is a 2001 B starline 510.
Can you use Tcut on a vinyl sticker?
If so this is good news indeed
The Mercedes garage have the van back in, they are going to try to put it all right tomorrow after consulting with the company that supplies their chemicals, he even went to the garage to do a report on the damage, so ..... So far I am pleased with how they are dealing with this even though I am still upset about it,
Hopefully they can put it right
Will keep you posted


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This page deals with your MH

I'd insist the garage returns it to it's original condition and accept nothing less, if they're charging for a service, they should know what they're doing.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

KITTYKAMPER said:


> Is that grey part the same vinyl sticker on your van?
> Mine is a 2001 B starline 510.
> Can you use Tcut on a vinyl sticker?
> If so this is good news indeed


Hi Paul,

I think Hymer use the same silver coloured sticker for all their vans.

I've used Cutting compound followed by Tcut on mine with no problems, there is still a slight 'shadow' where the marks were on mine but i'm happy with it.

If your garage manage to get it back to the original i'd be very interested to know how they did it, so keep us posted.

Pete


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Update on damaged sticker .....
Mercedes put the van in to a body shop and had it repainted, looks fine, they have rectified most of the other damage but the electric hookup cover is a bit of a mess, it's clean and white where it was rather grey to be honest, but .... Looks like they have sanded it or something and the surface is all rough and uneven now, might get a new cover, might just live with it. Also .... Blue decal stickers are all marked with spots from the TFR , barely visible on the grey but the dark blue looks really tatty now. Think I might just take them off and just leave the grey ones.

Thanks all for advice


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

My friend is a graphic designer and her husband is a signmaker and they have said it should be no problem for them to measure the graphics and make me some, including the grey one on the front. If it all goes well they will keep the the templates and if anyone is interested they will make more. Prices and details have not been discussed but I will put a post on here when I know more.


----------

